# Shaft-type Cassette Decks



## mustangiimatt (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm going to be installing a new system in my Mustang II from scratch soon, and I'm not going to be cutting up the dash to do it. The last shaft/knob style cassette deck I saw in a store was a Jensen, years ago (I actually bought it, still have it, it's in my dad's '77 Ford Capri Mk II). I have an old Panasonic and an old Technics tape deck still, but I was wondering if there are any REALLY good old tape decks I should be on the lookout for that were a cut above the rest, or if I should just go with what I have and count on amplification and an add-on equalizer to improve upon the signal. (Or just pick up an old Ford stereo, put it in the dash for aesthetics, and build another hidden system driven by an MP3 player like I did in my classic Thunderbird).

Any thoughts?


----------



## jowens50001 (Aug 8, 2015)

Custom Auto Sound makes a shaft unit that has USB and CD changer controls. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Alpine tape decks were pretty sweet, one of the best built in the shaft style was the 7368, it had HLTAC playback head, and could do 22K with test tape.

Getting anything decent brand new in the shaft style and USB or iPod control capable, might be a tad difficult.


You could probably do worse than adding a hidden switch to run a redundant system from the deck, maybe with an HD radio add-on for source, I'd really want to have a cool deck in my leisure craft/rod, but then I'd want to have it period correct too.

I've seen installs where you band-saw the front off an old radio and maybe run a pot inside the volume knob but mostly, you can just lift it off and have the whole super duty aftermarket kit in motorized tracks, move forward all fancy for during the cruise...


going back to hidden for shows and parking at dinner...

all sorts of ways to go, you could just slap in a bluetooth 4 channel amp and run the whole system off your smart phone, or anything in between.

Getting a high quality deck in there, I think the Nakamichi TD-1200 was shaft style? would be kind of awesome but I like the stealth mode of a fake front stereo cap, and the high tech goodies behind...


----------



## mustangiimatt (Aug 29, 2015)

jowens50001 said:


> Custom Auto Sound makes a shaft unit that has USB and CD changer controls.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've looked at those, but I'm just not crazy about them. I'm wanting at the very least a vintage-looking sytem, and they look like what they are, a modern re-interpretation of what someone thinks a vintage stereo should look like. Don't get me wrong, I love the concept, just not the execution.



cajunner said:


> Alpine tape decks were pretty sweet, one of the best built in the shaft style was the 7368, it had HLTAC playback head, and could do 22K with test tape.
> 
> Getting anything decent brand new in the shaft style and USB or iPod control capable, might be a tad difficult.
> 
> all sorts of ways to go, you could just slap in a bluetooth 4 channel amp and run the whole system off your smart phone, or anything in between.


Something like the Alpine 7368 is exactly what I'd be looking for. As far as modern capabilities, not worried about that, I've got a REALLY nice FM modulator that can play them off a USB flash drive for me, was just looking for something vintage that could do the music justice (if there was such a thing).

I didn't know there was such a thing as a Bluetooth Amp... that opens all sorts of possibilities up, especially with the huge amounts of music I already own and have converted to digital, as well as Slacker and Pandora. I may go that route, just keep one of my old tape decks in the dash for aesthetics, maybe even leave it hooked up to some smaller speakers tucked away somewhere, and then have the BT 4-channel hooked up to my 6.5s and 6x9s.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

mustangiimatt said:


> I've looked at those, but I'm just not crazy about them. I'm wanting at the very least a vintage-looking sytem, and they look like what they are, a modern re-interpretation of what someone thinks a vintage stereo should look like. Don't get me wrong, I love the concept, just not the execution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a brave new world out there.

and excluding the aux-in, possibility.

your tape deck in the dash could run as is, until you power up your phone app to run the bluetooth and stream Pandora or just your music collection on microSD cards.

heck, I'm even behind the times on suggestions, you'll see if you dig in a bit.

I wouldn't stop at doing a source upgrade, I'd run it to the ends by changing up the speakers, the equalization, adding outboard DSP...

but I like that, complexity.

getting the sub hidden inside some impossibly small crevice under the dash, staging a midrange through hidden perforations behind OEM fabric panels, running surround sound inside the rear seat foam while the rear deck appears untouched...

one of the fun parts of doing a hot-rod all stealth is nobody suspects you would do any more than a deck replacement, and from the outside you wouldn't even have that much showing.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd go for a mid 80s alpine or TOTL pioneer shaft radio fed into a new unit (like the prs80), then run a 2 way front stage with the woofers hidden behind the fabric on the door or kicks and subs behind the back seat.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Find a shafted cassette deck that has CD changer controls and tap into that to add RCA's for AUX input.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I once had a kenwood krc-8001, it was a nice HU. It may have been the top knob HU when the 999 din came out mid/late 80s. They made great decks back then though alpine was one of the best as well...talking things you could buy local. I used to record albums on a Nak home deck on metal tapes, it really was very close to CD. Good old dolby C rocked lol!


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

As mentioned, the Nak TD-1200II aka The Dragon. It was the best of the best shaft-style cassette decks. Big money too, about $1200. If you can find one, they still fetch a lot of coin. Failing that, I'd go with the Alpine 7368, again if you can find one.


----------

